# What is the c5 3.0 avk valve cover made out of ?



## BlackOpsA4 (Jan 10, 2013)

i broke the brittle accordion hose that connects the crankcase valve pancake , i was looking to just run a catch-can or upgrade to 4ply silicone hoses from hps, but wanted to see if the connectors are alum to weld a fitting on or tap out and run press in an fittings.

thanks for time to update me guys if possible


----------

